# High Yellow x Tangerine



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Will create?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

High yellows with variable tangerine colouring.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

klmn612 said:


> [img=18,18]http://www.turboalta.com/images/1.gif[/img]Our company turbocharger products are sold around the world, [img=18,18]http://www.turboalta.com/images/1.gif[/img]Our company turbocharger products of good quality. [img=18,18]http://www.turboalta.com/images/1.gif[/img]Our company turbocharger varieties complete. [img=18,18]http://www.turboalta.com/images/1.gif[/img]Our company turbocharger on security services. [img=18,18]http://www.turboalta.com/images/1.gif[/img]Our company Turbine shaft product price concessions.


Something tells me that's not what they will create! Don't just spam the forum mate!


----------



## maesmith (Jul 26, 2010)

good post i have been wondering this myself as i am very interested in the tangerine leos and i have either a lavander or high yellow not to sure which tho yet because pictures and all this genetics stuff confuses me


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

tangerine tornado's are amazing.


----------

